# USB drives will not work (2)



## JamsHundred (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a Sony all-in-one desktop. It was connected to the printer via USB cable which was connected to the phone line for FAX use. Lightening came in on the phone line and took out the printer and then traveled to the USB drives I suppose. It did not cause any problems with the computer ( though it DID take out my laptop which was also connected to the printer), just the USB drives will not work.

My question: I am thinking of trying to resolve it myself without having to haul it in for repair. Could it be as simple as downloading new drivers? Or do I need to actually replace the USB slots?

Judy


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Some computers have power limits on USB ports. It may as simple as resetting the port or worse case getting the mother board repaired or replaced. Check the internet for info on power overloads on USB ports for your Sony.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like the ports got fried, which means replacing the motherboard.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Just a FYI, a surge like that may not give indication that a 'puter is damaged at the time, but over the next month or two the stressed components can fail.

You'll be replacing the MOBO so you may be OK, but if the unit is old, consider replacing it entirely.

Now... when you buy your fax/tel/power surge suppressor with an equipment damage insurance, copy the receipt (thermal paper fades over time) and tape it to the surge suppressor. Plug the suppressor into a grounded outlet and make sure EVERY peripheral physically connected to the computer plugs into the suppressor. A common error is plugging a printer directly into a wall socket which will VOID the insurance.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Now... when you buy your fax/tel/power surge suppressor with an equipment damage insurance, copy the receipt (thermal paper fades over time) and tape it to the surge suppressor.


You can buy equipment damage insurance? Why have I not heard of this after lightening/lightning (?) has destroyed numerous modems plugged in through surge protectors, numerous, 5 or 6 over the years. The lightning strikes the backyard, then, it takes out all the wall receptacles on the back of the house, with everything plugged into them. Later they normalize and work again, the receptacles work again, not the computer equipment.

I've seen this happen too many times and no one told me there is insurance available for it. 

Lightning struck the backyard and the bulb in the light next to me exploded. I had a guest over and he thought I was some kind of lightning conducter. 

My refrigerator ice maker started dumping water on the floor and then lightning struck and I saw a bolt come up over my computer 5 feet from me, fried my modem. 

When lightning struck the front yard, my alarm clock (not a digital one a dial $10 walmart kind) was plugged in. It began to run backwards. I sat and watched it run backwards, with my son. I would have to plug it in twice to get it to run backwards or forwards. It was surreal.

Is this something you buy on your homeowners insurance? 
Or is this some kind of insurance you buy with your surge protector? 
Harry, are you making this up or is this some real insurance?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Many surge suppressors tout that they will insure equipment plugged into them. $10,000 and $20,000 are common coverages. The important thing is to buy from a stable company and read and follow all instructions. I have had excellent experiences with the Tripplite brand Isobars and Isotels. The toroidal chokes in them really work. I once had a customer in south Florida where there was a direct major strike on the electric entrance that toasted it and a lot of equipment in the place, but my computer point of sale system was completely fine.

I have no connection with Tripplite other than being a very satisfied customer. A couple of times I've had a product of theirs fail and they followed through correctly.

http://www.tripplite.com/en/buying-guides/technology-primers/surge-protector-buying-guide.cfm

I'm not sure if coverage like this is an add-on to homeowner insurance anymore or not.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Is this something you buy on your homeowners insurance?
> Or is this some kind of insurance you buy with your surge protector?
> Harry, are you making this up or is this some real insurance?


 I know years ago my Homeowners insurance covered a close lightening strike that took out the VCR and Stereo.
And I had another close strike where I am now and my Renters insurance covered my TV and VCR that time also, and I am sure it would cover the computer also if that had gone poof. 
And neither of these policies had a separate rider on them, just was written directly into the coverage. On both policies. And my Renters Insurance has Replacement Value for things~! YEAH


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Another option although more expensive is to use a Clary UPS to power expensive equipment. The Clary eliminates power quality issues and has demonstrated the ability to stop a lightening strike.

Since they stopped selling to the retail market longs ago, the best source is eBay.


----------



## viper125 (Nov 19, 2013)

I would go to my control panel and open up System and security and then Device Manager. Delete my usb ports, printer and any thing you know is wrong. Also look for yellow or red marks showing on any thing and delete too. Then reboot your computer to reinstall or repair. But make sure you have your windows software first.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Harry and Arabian, thanks, I just never knew.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I used to have the same kind of problems when I first moved here 6 years ago. The first time, it fried all household electronics and my central heat/AC unit. 

The lightning would fry electronics even through regular surge protectors (the kind that are about $25-30). I finally bought a UPS (uninterrupted power supply) for my office electronics, but still worried about everything else. I did have a couple of more incidents, though much less damage.

Then I found out I could get a whole house surge protector through the electric company. Best news ever! They came out and installed it on the power pole outside. It just mounts right behind your regular meter and you'd never know it was there, except it makes the meter stick out about 3" further than it used to.

It cost me around $100, and may be the best $100 I've ever spent. That was almost four years ago, and I've never had another problem with lightning strikes, although we have severe storms here quite often. You might check to see if your electric company offers something like this. Good luck!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Callie, I checked with my electric/gas provider, they don't offer that, but a great idea. The best I can come up with is a whole house surge protector, apc is a good brand (we used those at work for everything). The apc one needs to be attached at the breaker box.

To JamsHundred, the OP, did you figure out if you need a driver fix or a hardware fix? Or a work around?


----------

